# Serverschrank Kühlung + Staub



## deadline (1. April 2011)

Hallo Forum,
in meiner Arbeit haben wir einen 19'' Serverschrank (vorne mit Tür = zu und Hinten offen)

Wir möchten den Schrank versetzen, sodass die Kalte Luft der Klimaanlage in den Schrank kann.

Mein Kollege möchte, dass ich den Schrank so hinstelle, dass die Klima von !hinten! in den Schrank lüftet. Meines Wissens mögen Server das gar nicht, wenn ihnen von hinten ein Gegenluftstrom entgegen kommt.

Der Grund ist ein ganz einfacher: Staub
Mein Kollege glaubt mir nicht, dass es egal ist, wo offen ist. Von hinten zieht er genausoviel Staub wie vorne.

Als es den Servern zu warm wurde hat er einfach hinten einen Ventilator hingestellt, der für Umwälzung gesorgt hat, anstatt einfach die Tür zu öffnen.

Bitte sagt mir, dass ich Recht habe.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Bratkartoffel (4. April 2011)

Hi,

also das von hinten mit Kaltluft hab ich bisher noch nie gesehen bis jetzt 
Der Standard ist einfach, dass die kalte Luft von vorne durch die Server strömt (so drehen ja auch deren Lüfter) und dann hinten normal rausgeht. Hinter dem Rack an der Decke wird normalerweise dann abgesaugt, dass sich da nichts stauen kann.

Da das Lüfter-hinten-hinstellen aber anscheinend was gebracht hat, glaube ich dass es nicht an der Klimaanlage, bzw. dem Luftstrom an sich scheitert, sondern eher daran wie ihr die warme Abluft rausbringt. So wie ich das aus deinem Post lese staut sich die Abluft hinter den Servern, wird immer wärmer bis die Alarmglocken läuten...

Gruß
BK


----------



## deadline (4. April 2011)

Hi,
danke für deine Antwort. 
Der Ventilator wurde so angebracht, dass er unter die Server hindurch gegen die Innenseite der Tür gelüftet hat und somit quasi die Server von vorne gekühlt (durch den reflektierten Luftstrom)

Der Schrank soll ja versetzt werden, aber wenn man die Klima hinten hinstellt kühlt diese doch nur die Abluft der Server und nicht die Server selbst.

Und genau das glaubt mir mein Kollege nicht. Und egal ob vorne oder hinten offen: Staubig ist es in jedem fall, oder?


----------

